# Transformador de impedancias



## joserramedina (Sep 7, 2008)

Hola, se podria usar un lm741 como transformador de impedancias en una etapa de audio. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2008)

Todo depende de que quieras adaptar con que.

Si aportaras algo mas de data, tal vez alguien te podría contestar.


----------



## joserramedina (Sep 7, 2008)

si mira la idea es sustituir un transformador de impedancias por un 741 que haga de transformador de impedancias de audio es decir que la impedancia de 8 ohm te la transformadorrme en una impedancia de 1 kohm


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2008)

Creo entender que quieres conectar "Algo" con 1 KOhms de impedancia de entrada a otro "Algo" de 8 Ohms de impedancia de salida.

Si esto es asi, no te hace falta ninguna adaptación, lo conectas directamente.
Solo debes cuidar de que la salida de 8 Ohms no posea un voltaje peligroso para la entrada que le conectas.


----------



## joserramedina (Sep 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias por contestarme. Pero la idea es saber si se podria sustituir un transformador de impedancias por un lm741. Además de lo que te he preguntado, podrias explicarme que es la impedancia de audio que no la entiendo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2008)

joserramedina dijo:
			
		

> .....Pero la idea es saber si se podria sustituir un transformador de impedancias por un lm741.



Habría que ver como es el esquema, si hay diferencias de potencial importantes entre los esquema a adaptar no. Si publicas un esquema de que es lo que quieres hacer seria mas fácil contestarte.



> Además de lo que te he preguntado, podrias explicarme que es la impedancia de audio que no la entiendo.




Impedancia es el equivalente a la resistencia pero generalizado a circuitos de corriente alterna.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impedancia#Definici.C3.B3n


----------



## Machimbre (Sep 8, 2008)

joserramedina dijo:
			
		

> ...podrias explicarme que es la impedancia de audio que no la entiendo.


Una manera simple de entender las impedancias de entrada y salida es verlas como si se tratara de la *relación* entre dos resistencias. En cualquier dispositivo electrónico, por ejemplo un amplificador, tenemos una impedancia de entrada (_Zin_) equivalente a una resistencia a masa en la entrada y una impedancia de salida (_Zout_) equivalente a una resistencia en serie con la entrada del próxima etapa: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Estas resistencias reducen la señal (V=I/R). Por ejemplo, con una alta _Zin_ la señal se verá poco afectada, pero con una baja _Zin_ una buena parte se derivará a masa lejos de ser amplificada: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Esta relación también podemos interpretarla como si fuera un potenciómetro, el cual es básicamente dos resistencias variables: 





Como si fuera un control de volumen, con el cursor variable puesto a masa no habría señal a través de él ya que toda la señal se estaría derivando a masa. Con esto se quiere hacer ver que si la _Zin_ es muy baja y la _Zout_ muy alta, tendremos la peor pérdida de volumen. Ya notamos  que disminuyendo _Zout_ conseguiremos más señal del dispositivo de salida y la entrada de la siguiente etapa "verá" menos resistencia.

Esto es sólo una "guía rápida" del llamado "complejo de impedancia" (verdaderamente es un fenómeno muy complejo que provoca terribles dolores de cabeza).


----------



## joserramedina (Sep 8, 2008)

Excelente respuesta machimbre. Pero que sentido tiene poner un transformador de impedancias en este circuito. http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/auricir/index.htm
Gracias.


----------



## Machimbre (Sep 9, 2008)

Tiene sentido porque está pensado para conectarse en paralelo con el parlante, es decir en la salida de un de un amplificador de potencia donde hay unas elevadas corrientes que el transformador se encargaría de reducir. Sin el transformador seguro o acribillás el BC547 o cortocircuitas la salida con el pote y quemas el amplificador


----------



## fiat600ts (Jun 23, 2010)

En el circuito que ponen en realidad el transformador es mas necesario para asegurar una aislacion galvanica entre el chasis del tv y el circuito del emisor. Con el potenciometro ya estas adaptando el nivel de señal que le ingresa al bc547, y listo, no hace falta la adaptacion de impedancias por el simple hecho de la explicacion que la impedancia de salida del amplificador de muy baja frente a la impedancia de entrada del circuito emisor. Ademas la bobina primaria de 8Ohm conectada a la salida de parlantes del tv obliga a conmutar la conexion entre el parlante y el trafo, sino en conjunto bajarian peligrosamente la impedancia de carga del amplificador de salida del tv.


----------



## eduardo0701 (Oct 19, 2010)

hola que tal?
quisiera saber como consigo un transformador de impedancias de  600/600
o como lo construyo?
saludos y muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

Fijate en las casas de telefonia , esa es una impedancia normal para ellos.

Si nos das mas datos tal vez podamos ayudarte mejor.

Saludos !


----------



## eduardo0701 (Oct 20, 2010)

que tal?
pues necesito elevar una impedancia, pues necesito construirme una caja de reamplificacion, pero el unico esque ma que encontre es con bobina y trasformador, pero ha sido muy complicado encontrar el transformador.
cuando dices casas de telefonia te refieres a los almacenes donde arreglan telefonos?
saludos muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2010)

Si si , los transformadores  de telefonía tienen esa impedancia típica.

Por que no pones imagen del circuito a ver que se puede hacer.

Saludos !


----------



## eduardo0701 (Oct 21, 2010)

hola muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda
en este link esta el esquema
http://www.guitarrista.org/2008/forum/viewtopic.php?f=92&t=47298
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2010)

Un buén transformador sería un Jensen pero han de valer un platal.

Me tomé el atrevimiento de buscarlo en el Google de Colombia :

http://www.canoimportaciones.com/in...category_id=24&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

http://www.canoimportaciones.com/in...category_id=24&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Las opciones de búsqueda , si las querés repetir serían:

Transformador 600 ohms

Transformador 600 600 ohms

Transformador 600 600

Transformador telefónico 600 ohms . . . y demás variantes .

Se pueden obtener de los muy antiguos modems telefónicos , quizás puedas conseguir alguna placa de modem vieja.

Es ese blanquito !







Saludos !


----------



## eduardo0701 (Oct 22, 2010)

excelente
mcuhisimas gracias por tu ayuda
saludos y reitero mis mas sinceros agradecimientos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2010)

De nada che !  

Saludos !


----------



## eduardo0701 (Nov 2, 2010)

hola dosmetros,
ya consegui el transformador, efectivamente en un moden telefonico.
ya puedo armar mi caja de remaplificacion, por via de resistencias, 
pero tengo una duda, la otra via de mi caja de reamp, es a travez de una bobina, (como se ve en los diagramas que monte en la foro) pero no se consigue, tengo que madarla  a hacer, pero donde las hacen me dicen que necesitan especificaciones completas, porque lo unico que yo se es que es de 0.1 henrios, y pues ellos necesitan saber que tipo de bobina es, y de que material debe ser y que calibres el cable y todo eso, el nucleo, bueno todas las especficaciones para poder construirla, si me puedes colaborar con esto te agradeceria muchisimo, de igual manera ya te estoy inmensamente agradecido por la ayuda con el transformador
saludos.
pd: si algun otro forero me puede colaborar le agradezco muchisimo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

De nada che ! 

El que la va a construir necesita saber cuantos amperes van a circular , dile que es solo para SEÑAL DE AUDIO , ninguna potencia.

Aquí en el Foro hay varias fórmulas para calcularlas y hacerlas pero no las he encontrado , sería muy facil de hacer , a ver si otro forista coloca los links o te la calcula. 

Saludos !


----------

